# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Геймерские наушники SVEN AP-G886MV – у врага нет шансов!

## Labs

В конце весны на белорусском рынке появилась очередная новинка от компании SVEN – геймерские наушники AP-G886MV. Гаджет получился интересный: звук, оптимизированный для профессионального гейминга, продуманная конструкция, привлекательная внешность – и все это за разумные деньги. Отличный повод обновить свой игровой арсенал.

Игровые наушники SVEN AP-G886MV не подведут даже в самых сложных боевых условиях. В них слышен каждый шорох, а кроме того, они позволяют точно сориентироваться на местности и определить, где именно находится противник. Враг не останется незамеченным, и вы узнаете о нем первым. На высоте у этой модели и реалистичность воспроизведения компьютерных спецэффектов. Пассивная система шумоподавления SVEN AP-G886MV гарантирует надежную защиту от посторонних шумов.


Новинка оснащена выдвижным микрофоном – с ним будет удобно поддерживать связь с партнерами по команде.


Крупные амбушюры SVEN AP-G886MV обеспечивают надежную шумоизоляцию и комфортно обхватывают ушную раковину. Оголовье наушников можно легко настроить под себя, а мягкая вставка обеспечивает высокий уровень удобства при длительном использовании. Небольшой вес, качественные материалы – в этой модели каждая деталь подобрана так, чтобы ничего не отвлекало от игры.


Кабель наушников имеет тканевую оплетку – благодаря ей он не скручивается и получает дополнительную защиту от повреждений. 4-pin разъем позволяет подключать новинку к игровым консолям. Кроме того, эта модель укомплектована переходником для подключения к обычному ПК.


Качественный звук, отсутствие посторонних помех, продуманная эргономика – о чем еще может мечтать настоящий геймер? 


*Особенности*:
• Оптимизированны для профессионального гейминга.
• Наушники с пассивной системой шумоподавления.
• Совместима с различными Media-проигрывателями.
• Тканевая оплетка кабеля, препятствующая спутыванию.
• Pазъем 3,5 мм (4 pin) для мобильных устройств.
• Переходник: мини-джек 3.5 mm (4 pin) на мини-джек 2*3,5 mm (3 pin).

----------

